# Gone and bought myself



## Lardyboy (21 Dec 2008)

A Felt Dispatch in white! An early Christmas present.


----------



## Radius (21 Dec 2008)

Liked the look of that. Nice one


----------



## Joe24 (21 Dec 2008)

Oooooo i like the Felt Dispatch. Pictures please!!!
Only thing with it in white is its going to look dirty, but it does look like a nice bike.


----------



## spandex (21 Dec 2008)

Yes pic's please, how much was it?




Joe24 said:


> Oooooo i like the Felt Dispatch. Pictures please!!!
> Only thing with it in white is its *going to look dirty*, but it does look like a nice bike.




Joe it would not be out of place in a bike porn mag


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Dec 2008)

i quite like the look of the genesis flyer 09 model, green and white !


----------



## Lardyboy (21 Dec 2008)

Here it is in all it's "dirtyness"







I changed the saddle to an old San Marco Regal I had, which I thought suited the bike better. Changed the pedals to some Crank Bros. Quattros, I'm a big fan of them. Mudguards will be bought, and would've if they had any the correct size!Please take note Peter if you are reading this? As for cost, well I had a good deal as I'm a regular at County Cycles, Cross Hands from where it was purchased. RRP £575, £495 bargain!


----------



## ComedyPilot (21 Dec 2008)

Lardyboy said:


> Here it is in all it's "dirtyness"



What's with the bottle of fabric softener in the bidon cage?


----------



## Lardyboy (21 Dec 2008)

ComedyPilot said:


> What's with the bottle of fabric softener in the bidon cage?



Had to have something "Campag" on the bike. 

It's quite a rare item, or so I'm told. A Record Aero Bottle and cage c.1986.


----------



## Joe24 (21 Dec 2008)

Looks nice, dont like the pedals or the bottle on it though.
Are you running it fixed with flat pedals?


----------



## Lardyboy (21 Dec 2008)

Joe24 said:


> Looks nice, dont like the pedals or the bottle on it though.
> Are you running it fixed with flat pedals?



The pedals are clipless, the bottle is the only spare I had!


----------



## Joe24 (21 Dec 2008)

Lardyboy said:


> The pedals are clipless, the bottle is the only spare I had!



Those pedals are huge!!!
Get rid of the bottle, drinking is for wimps!


----------



## Lardyboy (21 Dec 2008)

Joe24 said:


> Those pedals are huge!!!
> Get rid of the bottle, drinking is for wimps!



The pics are deceiving J. They weigh less than Ultegra's and are narrower and thinner over all when you take the cleat height too. As for drinking, when you get old as me, have to climb as many hills as me, you'll understand the necessity for a water bottle, no matter how much you like/hate the shape.


----------



## Hugo15 (22 Dec 2008)

Very nice bike. Saw one in my LBS last week and really liked the look of it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2008)

Are those the TV listings on the newspaper under the bike - anything good on tonight?


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2008)

I do like the Felt - very neat. Those campag bottles are rare !!! Drinking is for the wise person.....!


----------



## Lardyboy (28 Dec 2008)

New Pic.

Removed the collectable Camapg bottle and replaced it with something less so. And got round to fitting 'guards.


----------



## Joe24 (28 Dec 2008)

Lardyboy said:


> New Pic.
> 
> Removed the collectable Camapg bottle and replaced it with something less so. And got round to fitting 'guards.



Doesnt look as good now with the mudguards but never mind.


----------



## Lardyboy (28 Dec 2008)

Joe24 said:


> Doesnt look as good now with the mudguards but never mind.



Yes I know Joe, but I'd rather have a dry arse than a wet one after a 14 mile commute!


----------



## Joe24 (28 Dec 2008)

Lardyboy said:


> Yes I know Joe, but I'd rather have a dry arse than a wet one after a 14 mile commute!



Exactly. I was going to put full guards on my fixed, but i dont have the clearences. At the moment i just put a race blade on when it rains, and hope it doesnt rain heavy when im at work and i havent got a raceblade on


----------



## Lardyboy (28 Dec 2008)

Joe24 said:


> Exactly. I was going to put full guards on my fixed, but i dont have the clearences. At the moment i just put a race blade on when it rains, and hope it doesnt rain heavy when im at work and i havent got a raceblade on



A couple of reasons why I got the Dispatch in the first place were it was comparatively light and it had 'guard clearance.


----------

